# GWT zwei ScrollPanel gleichzeit scrollen



## Dudo (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

hab die Aufgabe bekommen in GWT zwei ScrollPanel gleichzeitig zu scrollen.
also wenn ich das eine scrolle soll auch gleichzeit das andere scrollen.
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Komm nicht ganz klar.


----------



## brauner1990 (24. Mai 2011)

Mal eine einfache Idee, ohne wirkliche Hintergrundwissensinformationen. Gibt es einen Scrollistener? wenn ja, diesen auch auf den adneren anwenden.


----------



## Dudo (24. Mai 2011)

yo habs geschafft.
Hier meine Lösung:


```
private ScrollPanel sPanel = new ScrollPanel();
private ScrollPanel sPanel2 = new ScrollPanel();

 sPanel.addScrollListener(new ScrollListener() {            
                public void onScroll(Widget sender, int x, int y) {        
                	sPanel2.setHorizontalScrollPosition(sPanel.getHorizontalScrollPosition());
                	sPanel2.setScrollPosition(sPanel.getScrollPosition());
                }
  });        
        
  sPanel2.addScrollListener(new ScrollListener() {            
            public void onScroll(Widget sender, int x, int y) {         
          	sPanel.setHorizontalScrollPosition(sPanel2.getHorizontalScrollPosition());
          	sPanel.setScrollPosition(sPanel2.getScrollPosition());
          }
  });
```

Eine Frage hab ich aber noch.

accScrollListener ist als deprecated angegeben und durchgestrichen.
Was ist denn der aktuelle Lösungsweg?
Gruss


----------



## XHelp (24. Mai 2011)

Dudo hat gesagt.:


> accScrollListener ist als deprecated angegeben und durchgestrichen.
> Was ist denn der aktuelle Lösungsweg?



Steht doch alles in der API: ScrollPanel#addScrollListener


----------



## brauner1990 (24. Mai 2011)

Javadoc lässt grüßen ^^


----------

